# jbk sale



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Any set of strings, single cam, two cam even 5 piece are 55.00 plus shipping if speed nocks are needed that would be a 8 dollar up charge.You may order from the website or by phone,1-207-212-1421.
This is sale includes 1-2 colors and pinstripe sets.This sale be for 1 week,at this time all orders will ship in (4-6 business days).Should build times need to be adjusted I will update the information with in this thread. 
Thank you


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump for the best string builder


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for the orders!!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for all your orders!!! Update on build times,at this point running 5-7 business days..


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just ordered a set for my reezen 6.5 Thanks Jeff


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Just ordered a set for my reezen 6.5 Thanks Jeff


Awesome!!! Thank You


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

jbkstrings said:


> Awesome!!! Thank You


No thank you man. I will be ordering two more sets for my chillx and wake soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ordered this morning, single color. Thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> No thank you man. I will be ordering two more sets for my chillx and wake soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome looking forward to building for you again!!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Ordered this morning, single color. Thx!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Thank you!!!


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

jbkstrings said:


> Awesome Thank you!!!


With going with one color will I still be able to find the center/equal strands on each side easily to serve in a peep for example?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

ss315 said:


> With going with one color will I still be able to find the center/equal strands on each side easily to serve in a peep for example?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JBK - I forgot to ask or note in my order, is whether i could get the control and buss cables served to protect them from the cable slide?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ss315 said:


> With going with one color will I still be able to find the center/equal strands on each side easily to serve in a peep for example?
> You will notice a divider will be in place so you will not have any problems
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ss315 said:


> JBK - I forgot to ask or note in my order, is whether i could get the control and buss cables served to protect them from the cable slide?


If you could give me the measurements needed I would be happy to do this for you.
Thank you


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for all your orders!!! Just a up date,build times are running 8-10 business days at this time..
Thank you


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

jbkstrings said:


> If you could give me the measurements needed I would be happy to do this for you.
> Thank you


Here is what I found from the board. The current strings are still on it. 

Let me know if this doesn't look right. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you!!!


ss315 said:


> Here is what I found from the board. The current strings are still on it.
> 
> Let me know if this doesn't look right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Jeff I ordered another set for my XLR8 and sent you some pics in a email. Work your magic man I want this bow to look sick when it's done. Let me know if you got my email. Thanks Jeff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Is the sale still on?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

pseshooter84 said:


> Is the sale still on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Yes it is,I also answered your PM!! Thank you


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for all your orders!!! Just another update on orders,at this time build times are running 10-12 business days.
Thank you


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for all your orders,I am going to run this sale for this week as well.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thats awesome jeff keep it going!!!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I sure will for a little longer!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning and thank you for your orders!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning!!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Fury Material will be here soon!!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Just so everyone knows,at this time I am running 12 business days on orders!!!
Thank You


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Jeff for the great threads easiest tune I've ever done installing new threads I only had to remove a half twist from string to get peep just right. Keep up the great work will be getting another set when these wear out thanks again.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

GB3YO said:


> Thanks Jeff for the great threads easiest tune I've ever done installing new threads I only had to remove a half twist from string to get peep just right. Keep up the great work will be getting another set when these wear out thanks again.
> View attachment 3614457
> View attachment 3614465


Awesome!! Glad they worked out well for you!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Just a little reminder I am running a solid 12 business days on orders.Please take this into consideration when placing your order!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi there do you send out shipped notices? Just curious. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Hi there do you send out shipped notices? Just curious. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,When your shipping label is printed,you will receive a notice from paypal that will show you your tracking number.
Thank you


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Awesome thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are very welcome!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for all the orders!!!The fury material is now in stock,I have all of the colors and the website is updated.You may place your order from the site or over the phone,the sale will continue for this week,it will end at on Saturday morning.Fury is included in the sale,(Please) understand that at this time I am running a strong 12 business days on orders.I hope you take the build schedule into consideration when placing your orders!!.
Thank you!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

The fury material is in stock,also at this time I am running at 11 business days on build times.
Thanks


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for all the orders!! the sale is over.
Thank you


----------

